

Pregnant women shouldn't abstain from alcohol? - cwan
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn18994-bumpology-pregnant-at-the-cheese-and-wine-party.html

======
smallblacksun
Risking permanent damage to a baby so you can enjoy a party seems incredibly
selfish.

